# FinerDetails - alley cat to purring pussy



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry about the title, but I thought it might be fun!

Here are some before pictures of the car when it was delivered to my unit yesterday:

Starting with the engine bay:




























then a look inside at the cream/white leather:



















drivers footwell;










next up a look round the fabric roof:





































wheels - faces dont look too bad, but look at the inners!










apparently, it has chrome pipes too










I can see why that gets left shut:










and a quick flash of the laser pen to see how the paint fairs.....










delightful:










The car was booked in for a one day Swissvax detail - interior, engine bay, and exterior with single stage machine polish.

First job was to sprsay some de-greaser on/in to the wheels and give them a good rinse with the arches too.




























with the intial attack complete, it was time to get more thorough, so next spray in/on the wheels, and brushes out and scrubbing time:




























after wheels, its engine bay and door shuts:



















with the wheels, bay and shuts rinsed, time to start attacking the fabric roof:



















and this would be left to dwell and soak for now:



















and battering of snowfoam:










panel gaps and badges etc:










wash mit, altho having seen the swirls, I think a sponge would have done!










clayed with 3m cleansing clay:




























Once all rinsed time to dry:



















time to dry the roof:



















With the car on the ramp, paint depth gauge readings done, it was time to start the spot pad work and cutting in.



















before;










after:










under natural light, the slight is right in the middle if you look closely:










before:










half way:










after:










still going:










thats going to make things better:










with all the spot pad work done, time to hook up a 6 inch pad:














































and continuing on around the car:





































some deeper scratches too:










now you see me, now you don't:










once all side panels complete, time to lower the car and hit the flat bonnet and boot:





































and at the back, on the boot lid areas:



















with the machien work complete, it was time to start the other tasks, keep up people!!!!

Proof the roof:



















wax the paintwork - Best of Show:










tar and gluie all wheels, inners and fronts, then wax wheels:










go searching for chrome:










polish glass inside and out:










scrub some hide, I did try to get a 50: 50 here but camera not quite got it as I would have hoped:




























once all sealed, mats cleaned, and everything finsihed on the interior:




























finish off the engine bay:










then just buff off the wax on the alloys, dress tyres, remove Best of Show, check round, and detail up before capturing some images of a one day's worth of hard graft!!!









































































and parked up ready for collection:









































































thank you for taking the time to read my post, and being part of one day detail by FinerDetails Ltd, car detailer and car detailing in Manchester.










Iain


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Iain, 
Lovely work, it looks like the new unit is going really well for you. Could I ask what you used to "proof the roof". I am looking for something for the roof of my Porsche.
Cheers

Aly


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great work Iain as always....

Ive been using 303 Fabric-Guard on my wife's convertible's roof and it beads and repels rain very well....._


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work :argie:

What was the polish and pad combo?

Still loving your unit, just washing the cars inside and claying etc must be so good :thumb: New cover on sliding door?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great, I'm sure the owner was very pleased!

:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice as always mate :thumb:

although i did click the title hoping for somthing else


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what a day's work! How long a day was that?

Fantastic turn around on a gorgeous car!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely work and a lot of it for a single day as well...


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

pringle_addict said:


> Wow what a day's work! How long a day was that?
> 
> Fantastic turn around on a gorgeous car!


9 and 1/2 big ones


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work and an excellent finish :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

enjoyed reading that mate. top drawer.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Iain.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fantastic turn around mate, I cant believe you got all that done in one day, 
Top marks from me :thumb:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

thats a niiice looking pussy now youve given it a good rub down lol
top job though m8


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

thats spot on mate. Ive noticed you never seem to get any product splatter on any of the panels, im only using 2 pea sized blobs and it still goes everywhere. any tips?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

h13ulk said:


> thats spot on mate. Ive noticed you never seem to get any product splatter on any of the panels, im only using 2 pea sized blobs and it still goes everywhere. any tips?


Oh I do, being honest 

try to give the loaded pad a section run/ polish a section without adding adding polish to the pad and dry it out a tad. Also switch on the machine, spur the poad to remove any excess - I wont say how I do this incase you do it and rip your fingers off 

other option is move away fromthe car, wack the machine on full speed and lay on groud upside down for a few mins to spin any excess out.

Last option, new pad/clean it properly and dry it out.

Hope that helps


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Brilliant job !!!!
You're the first pro who I've noticed cuts in with a spot pad first then a full size pad. Is this based on experience and wisdom or a cunning theory?

Thanks for the detailed thread :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great job as always :thumb: 

The title was spot on at arrival but no where close when she left :doublesho 

Mike and team face :wave:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation Iain:thumb: How do you find the 3m cleaner clay? Been using it for a while now with great results


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top :buffer:,thats all can be said :thumb:


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Work Iain, Drove past the unit today looking good

Steven


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice transformation Iain:thumb: How do you find the 3m cleaner clay? Been using it for a while now with great results


seems to be working very well, doesn't marr too easily, but does cut in when needed and also just glide and stay gentle, very good clay to be fair


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

orienteer said:


> Brilliant job !!!!
> You're the first pro who I've noticed cuts in with a spot pad first then a full size pad. Is this based on experience and wisdom or a cunning theory?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed thread :thumb:


I just find it easier, the spot work should generally be the areas of greatest concentration, the smallest and most difficult, so I prepfer to do that first, then hit the big pads and match up the gaps


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

As ever a great write up with great results :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Some very good work! Great afters!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great post and you sure covered a lot in one day, fantastic :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Nice work, glad to see I'm not the only one that uses a lift!! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## freezer1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Great work as usual, always amazes me how much you can get done in one day.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

freezer1 said:


> Great work as usual, always amazes me how much you can get done in one day.


its not easy, and those who work along these lines will tell you so :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work as usual Iain, bet you slept well that night!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

actually I didn't sleep at all Tue night


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> 9 and 1/2 big ones


Some cant even wash a car in half that time 

Excellent work as usual Ian and all in one day :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Lovely car and work, what i would give for one of those ramps


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice,excellent finish.Certainly looked abit grubby and sorry before hand.
And seconds on the ramp.Id love one too!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks Gents, its very rewarding when a post gets lots of repies after so much work and then posting it.


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Beatiful work!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work Iain :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

cheers Mat


----------

